# Colson Wheelchair



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jun 18, 2010)

we just saw an 1890's Colson Velocipede/Wheelchair in working condition at a garage sale is it worth anything?  it steered with an upright wood handle on the right side (twisting the handle steered the front wheels through a linkage. LMK


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 18, 2010)

YES !!! it is


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 18, 2010)

if its the one I'm thinking of, did you get a picture


----------



## pedal alley (Jun 18, 2010)

thats what i need.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jun 18, 2010)

no Pics 28" wheels solid tire on the back
well....  what is it worth?     it does have some repair work


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jun 18, 2010)

Not really a wheelchair it didn't have the high back.  I can't find anything like it in Google patents.   Driving me nuts.  It was like something you would see at Copake


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 18, 2010)

look through the copake site and see if there is something similar in the past auctions, oh yeah Im not sure if jen checked her PM's but I sent the fedex label to ship the bike


----------



## bairdco (Jun 18, 2010)

here's a cool link to Colson "Cripple Machines:" http://www.ohiomemory.org/cdm4/document.php?CISOROOT=/p267401coll36&CISOPTR=4863&REC=5


----------

